# Fan Ventilation-ExoTerra/Zoo Med



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Does anyone have some photos or can direct me to a thread that shows a fan ventilation set up for a Zoo Med or Exo Terra?

My plan at this point is to replace the screen with glass, with the exception of 2 inches across the middle to leave room for the fan and humidifier. 

Any assistance, advice or pictures would be much appreciated. My forum search didn't really net any results.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

Dave what I did with my 18x18x24 was ditch the screen and got acrylic and took a grinder and made an opening for a 4'' fan. Chop shop, but who's gonna see it. Problem is acrylic warps and I wont use it as a replacement top anymore. What I would do is get glass and drill holes in it like Swiss cheese enough holes so that the fan blows ample air. I also put mesh over the holes so no body got hurt or out. Drilling glass is not an easy task so if you decide to go that way look into threads here on the board and if you get a glass drilling bit get 3/4 core bit so theres a hole big enough for the humidifier plumbing also. There are water proof fans that can go into the viv to. Good Luck


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Here are a couple thread with some ideas. They may not be exactly what you have in mind now, but might be helpful. 


You may need to look through this thread for all the fan details:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/35486-29-vert-arboreal-viv-construction-5.html

This one has several different approaches:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/25624-no-air.html


Personally, I prefer internal air recirculation as opposed to pulling in new (less humid) air. There are many ways to skin this cat though. 

Mike


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Pics 5 & 7 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...x18x24-exo-terra-repair.html?highlight=repair


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

Has anyone ever tried the Tropicaire? I remember seeing these a few years ago in stores and they're available fairly cheaply online. I'll have a humidifier, so I'll really only be relying on this for air exchange as the reviews online state it doesn't work very well as a humidifier. The air tube could easily be installed through the outlets in the back of my Zoo Med. http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/shop_image/product/d0cbc6bbc453e183cbbec05c7053cd56.jpg

I'm really trying to avoid any complicated builds as I'm already undertaking a vast project in building my light hood.


----------



## TsReptiles (Mar 2, 2009)

What i did With mine was go to lowes They cut glass for me and i used a oversized Pc Fan had then had them cut a 4" square and affixed the fan on the top with aquarium sealent... if U use acrylic and use my design u could scew the fan to the acrylic only other problem as previously mentioned was that after a while acrylic warps...


----------



## LucasJ (May 7, 2007)

This is how i did the fans on my exo terra. It probably isnt the best way but it was quick cheap and easy. It creates a nice breeze and even keeps the glass pretty clear.


----------

